# Pentecost is this coming Sunday (5/11/08).



## SolaGratia (May 9, 2008)

According to Rick Phillips (link below) Pentecost is this coming Sunday, while others will be mostly celebrating Mothers Day. 

I did not know that and has the Church today, also not been aware of this? In other words, should we (the Church ) be concerned? 


Did You Know that Pentecost is this Sunday? - Reformation21 Blog


----------



## CDM (May 9, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> According to Rick Phillips (link below) Pentecost is this coming Sunday, while others will be mostly celebrating Mothers Day.
> 
> I did not know that and has the Church today, also not been aware of this? In other words, should we (the Church ) be concerned?
> 
> ...



Pentecost occurred close to 2,000 years ago and ended shortly thereafter. What is this other pentecost you speak of?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for this, it will be a much better Children's Sermon for me. No more Mother's Day hello Pentecost!!!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 9, 2008)

As the Jewish feast of Shavuot (Pentecost), Sivan 6, 5768, falls on Monday, June 9 (actually starts sundown on the 8th) this year, we'll miss it by about a month this coming Lord's Day. But, as that was part of the ceremonial law, "now abrogated under the New Testament" (WCF XIX:iii), and mother's day is nowhere "expressly set down in Scripture," "by good and necessary consequence ... deduced from scripture," nor a "circumstance" "concerning the worship of God" (WCF I:vi) neither has anything to do with public worship this next Lord's Day, nor any other.

I’m preaching on Acts 14:21-28, because I was on Acts 14:8-20 the week before.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 9, 2008)

In the Canadian Reformed churches we have agreed to commemorate the outpouring of the Holy Spirit -- however, it is up to local churches as to how they wish to do that. As for this particular Sunday, we are celebrating the Lord's Supper in the morning -- I'll be having a brief message on Acts 2:42 and that will be our commemoration for this year. In the afternoon, we have our new elders and deacons being ordained.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2008)

mangum said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > According to Rick Phillips (link below) Pentecost is this coming Sunday, while others will be mostly celebrating Mothers Day.
> ...




??????

Pentecost was a "nick-name" for the feast of first fruits, since it was 50 days after passover. Also called the feast of weeks because it was 7 weeks after passover.

As such it occured every year. 

Christians have adopted the name to refer to the outpouring of the Holy Spirit that occured on that day 2000 years ago. As well the name has been used for just as long to refer to the Sunday 50 days after Easter.

"Pentecost" is not an event, but a day of the year. As such it occurs once every 365 days. The outpouring of the Holy Spirit was an event that only occured once in history, but the day comes once a year, even if you choose to ignore it.

BTW this is one of the 5 evangelical feast days that Protestants keep/observe/remember.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 11, 2008)

*THERE is no day commanded in scripture to be kept holy under the gospel but the Lord's day, which is the Christian Sabbath.

Festival days, vulgarly called Holy-days, having no warrant in the word of God, are not to be continued.

Nevertheless, it is lawful and necessary, upon special emergent occasions, to separate a day or days for publick fasting or thanksgiving, as the several eminent and extraordinary dispensations of God's providence shall administer cause and opportunity to his people.*​
Appendix, Westminster Directory for the Public Worship of God, 1645.


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2008)

Kevin said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> > SolaGratia said:
> ...



I'm a protestant and we didn't keep, observe, or remember an "evangelical feast day" today. I remember celebrating Pentecost as a charismatic.


----------

